# Beinharte beim IBC-Winterpokal?



## X-Präsi (17. November 2006)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige Beinharte, der beim WiPo mitmacht?

Habs mit meinen popeligen täglichen Fahrten zur ARbeit und ein paar Spaßfahrten schon auf Platz 503 von 1700 gebracht. Also wie siehts aus?

Sollen wir ein 5er Beinhart-Team gründen? Wer wär dabei? Wie sollen wir uns nennen?

"Beinharte WEicheier" oder "Die Beinharten Schreckschrauben" oder???


----------



## Sparcy (17. November 2006)

Wäre mit dabei...
Wie wäre es mit Beinharte Eisbären?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. November 2006)

Sparcy schrieb:


> Wäre mit dabei...
> Wie wäre es mit Beinharte Eisbären?



Iiieeh, die Eisbären sind die Hauner! Mit denen wollt ihr euch doch wohl nicht etwa i(de)n(ti)fizieren!?!?


----------



## X-Präsi (17. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Iiieeh, die Eisbären sind die Hauner! Mit denen wollt ihr euch doch wohl nicht etwa i(de)n(ti)fizieren!?!?



Wat zum Henker sind denn die Hauner?


----------



## Arachne (17. November 2006)

Präsi schrieb:


> Wat zum Henker sind denn die Hauner?



Pardon, die Hanauer.


----------



## X-Präsi (17. November 2006)

Und wieder was gelernt...

Also Sparcy - auf keinen Fall "Eisbären" 

Wie wärs denn mit Eispickel?


----------



## X-Präsi (17. November 2006)

Mhhhh - mit Uwe als Punktesammler wären wir quasi unschlagbar - also wat is Mr. Cannoncdale?


----------



## TobiF (1. Dezember 2006)

also ich wäre auch dabei....
aber bei mior sind es nur so 300km die woche und erst wenn die cross saison vorbei ist,
wie sieht es mit spinning aus, wird das auch angerechnet?


----------



## X-Präsi (1. Dezember 2006)

TobiF schrieb:


> also ich wäre auch dabei....
> aber bei mior sind es nur so 300km die woche und erst wenn die cross saison vorbei ist,
> wie sieht es mit spinning aus, wird das auch angerechnet?



nur 300 Km die Woche? Schluck - die hab ich im Winter in einem guten Monat. Respekt!

 Du wärst eine geringfügige Bereicherung des Teams  

Spinning zählt übrigens auch wie Radfahren draußen. Genauso Fitnesstudio und Joggen (aber etwas geringerere Punkte trotz höheren Trainingseffektes *kopfkratz*).

Alla hopp dann - wer macht noch mit? Pack mers... die holen mer alle noch ein!


----------



## jot tee (1. Dezember 2006)

ich wäre auch dabei...

kann im winter allerdings lediglich mit joggen unterstützend dabei sein. sind so 4-6 stunden die woche. immerhin...

gruß

jürgen t.


----------



## TobiF (2. Dezember 2006)

wie nennen wir uns jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (2. Dezember 2006)

Weicheier?!
Bei mir stehen mindestens 400km pro Woche auf der Uhr


----------



## X-Präsi (2. Dezember 2006)

TobiF schrieb:


> wie nennen wir uns jetzt?



eispickel???


----------



## TobiF (3. Dezember 2006)

alles klar


----------



## Mr Cannondale (3. Dezember 2006)

Sonnenbrille, kurz-kurz!?


----------



## Sparcy (3. Dezember 2006)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Weicheier?!
> Bei mir stehen mindestens 400km pro Woche auf der Uhr



Ist ja albern


----------



## Fubbes (4. Dezember 2006)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Weicheier?!
> Bei mir stehen mindestens 400km pro Woche auf der Uhr


Die fahre ich ja nicht mal mit dem Auto ... 

Gruß
   Daniel, der mit seinen 0 Radkilometern sicher keine Hilfe wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (4. Dezember 2006)

Gestern , Binger Wald 15 Grad = Sonnenbrille, Sonnencrme, kurz-kurz


----------



## Sparcy (4. Dezember 2006)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Gestern , Binger Wald 15 Grad = Sonnenbrille, Sonnencrme, kurz-kurz



+ 3 Wettertaft


----------



## X-Präsi (4. Dezember 2006)

Sparcy schrieb:


> + 3 Wettertaft



im Schritt


----------



## X-Präsi (4. Dezember 2006)

Da keiner widersprochen hat, sin mer dann jetzt die Eispickel. Werde jetzt mal abchecken, wie wir die Anmeldung noch hinkriegen. Anmelde-Frist ist ja eigentlich rum... Aber irgendwie krieg ich das schon geregelt.


----------



## X-Präsi (4. Dezember 2006)

He Leutz!

Mir sinn jetzt das Team "Eispickel" 

Uwe - Du musst mal eingeloggt den WiPo besuchen (guggscht Du Navi ganz ganz oben) und dann mir Bescheid geben, damit ich bei den Admins Deine Zuschaltung zum Team reinbekomme. 

Dann könnt Ihr ab dem 06.11.06 Eure Einheiten noch nachtragen.


----------



## X-Präsi (9. Dezember 2006)

Ei Uwe - is ja voll albern, Dein 11. Platz  

Und das, obwohl noch die Woche vom 6.-11.11. fehlt...


----------



## X-Präsi (14. Dezember 2006)

Wie geil ist das denn? Uwe auf Platz 5 und die Eispickelchen schon auf dem 17.


----------



## TobiF (16. Dezember 2006)

ja  und ich bin auf dem 111 platz auch ziemlich albern


----------



## X-Präsi (16. Dezember 2006)

eih sparcy - wat isn dat fürn scheiss?  
"30 Minuten Alternativsport = Matratzensport." Das heisst, Du hast das erste Mal seit 06.11. gepimp*** ?

In Deinem Alter hätt ich da aber 60 Minuten am Tag eingetragen...


----------



## radicalric (17. Dezember 2006)

Super Sparcy, auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch das Du mal wieder beim 
Schiffe versenken gewonnen hast.
Also gilt auch für Dich in Zukunft: "halt die Worscht hoch"!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparcy (17. Dezember 2006)

@Präsi: Schau mal nach meinen Einträgen unter  "Alternativ Sport".
           Tsss, seit 06.11. nicht mehr gepimp...  
@Radicalric: Danke, Danke... galt schon immer für mich  Nur der Harte kommt in den Garten; oder so ähnlich...


----------



## TobiF (29. Dezember 2006)

Jetzt aber mal die Pfunde attakieren Sparcy und Jot! Sonst wird das nächstes jahr nichts mehr! 
ein mal im monat martazensport.... also dann würde ich das lieber nicht eintragen.


----------



## TobiF (31. Dezember 2006)

Wenn wir alle an neujahr 4-5h Radlen kommen wir deutlich in die top ten.
Wie wäre es mit einer "eispickel top ten tour"?
Wer hat denn nächste woche alles zeit?

Guten Rutsch an alle!
Tobi


----------



## X-Präsi (1. Januar 2007)

naja - bin wenigstens ein bissl gejogged


----------



## X-Präsi (7. Januar 2007)

hei ! Jottee ist aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht und schon sind die Eiospickelchen auf Platz 9!!!


----------



## TobiF (21. Januar 2007)

Sau goil!!! Platz 7!!
na ja, bei 17,5h Radsport heute, un d dass ohne Sparcy und Jot!
Weiter so und wich schaffen den Sieg


----------



## X-Präsi (21. Januar 2007)




----------



## TobiF (23. Januar 2007)

Durch eine unglaubliche disziplin hat es auch herr S. ind den dreistelligen bereich geschafft


----------



## X-Präsi (23. Januar 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparcy (27. Januar 2007)

Cool!
Eine neue Trendsportart!
Die heißt Umzug  
Nicht schlecht Hr. Specht


----------



## X-Präsi (29. Januar 2007)

Bei 62x rauf in den 5. Stock hab ich auf jeden Fall mehr Fett abgebaut und gute Flüssigkeit verloren, als Du bei Deinen 30 Minuten Mausen neulich...  

Außerdem können sich 1054 Treppen-Höhenmeter doch auch sehen lassen. Da spürst Du nach 2 Tagen Muskeln, deren Existenz man verdrängt hatte...


----------



## Sparcy (29. Januar 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> Bei 62x rauf in den 5. Stock ....



Komm erzähl nix. 62 x rauf und runter...
Du sollst ja auch nicht jedes Schräubchen einzelnd  hochtragen


----------



## X-Präsi (31. Januar 2007)

Uwe hats geschafft! Platz 1!!!


----------



## Fubbes (1. Februar 2007)

Wenn ich mir Uwes Statistik so ansehe, frage ich mich, ob er überhaupt noch zum Schrauben kommt. Aber solange Thorsten nicht meckert ...
Von mir jedenfalls herzlichen Glückwunsch! 

@Präsi: bist du schon umgezogen oder was? Sag mir mal die Hausnummer bitte, dann komme ich beim Spaziergang mit Merlin mal vorbeigeschneit.

Grüße
 Daniel


----------



## Mr Cannondale (1. Februar 2007)

2 Stunden vor und nach der Arbeit machen schon 4 Stunden bei gutem Wetter wie in diesem  winter sind wohl kein problem.
Super Präsi das Dummgelaber hast du von diesen Fred gelöscht: ich dachte schon er wird gesperrt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Präsi´s Hexe (1. Februar 2007)

Fubbes schrieb:


> @Präsi: bist du schon umgezogen oder was? Sag mir mal die Hausnummer bitte, dann komme ich beim Spaziergang mit Merlin mal vorbeigeschneit.
> 
> Grüße
> Daniel



Hallo Fubbes,

Umzug kommt erst noch, wenn du magst, darfst du uns tatkräftig dabei unterstützen??? Hilfe ist immer willkommen!!!
Adresse kommt per PM...

Gruß,

die Hexe vom Präsi


----------



## X-Präsi (1. Februar 2007)

He Fubbes!

Schön, dass Du fragst, aber wir können erst Mitte März mit renovieren anfangen. Ab dann kannst Du  mich aber jederzeit gerne von der Arbeit abhalten 

Dann machen wir mal KiWa-Rallye durch den BiWa


----------



## TobiF (23. März 2007)

Also noch ein Endspurt und wir könne auf platz 5 abschließen!
Super Ergebnis!
also noch 2,5 tage!


----------



## jot tee (24. März 2007)

auf jungs...das schaffen wir platz 5 ist uns !!! ich hau rein am wochenende !

lg vom

jottee


----------

